# طائر الفردوس



## fouad78 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

طائر الفردوس







وهناك أكثر من ثلاثة عشر الأنواع في من صنف Paradisaeidae ، المعروفة أكثر بطيور الجنة.




تتميز بألوان زاهية مشرقة من ريش أصفر، أزرق ، أحمر ، والأخضر. هذه الألوان تميزها كأكثر طيور العالم إثارة وجاذبية.




غالبا ما يكون الذكر ذو نابض بالحياة وذو حركة اهتزازية نشيطة أو امتداد ريشي مذهل، وتعرف بالأسلاك أو الشرائط الملونة،




وفي بعض الأنواع هناك فروع مذهلة تخرج من الرأس أو حلى أخرى مميزة،
ويستخدم الذكر ريشه وألوانه ورقصاته بطريقة غير عادية عندما يعرض نفسه على الأنثى حيث أنه مثل هذه العروض ممكن ان تستمر لساعات




طيور الفردوس موجودة في غينيا الجديدة والجزر المحيطة بها، و أيضا في manucodes and riflebirds species  وأيضا في دويل في استراليا،




طيور الفردوس جميلة وبمجرد ظهورها أصبحت هدفا للصيادين، مما أدى إلى هلاك بعض الأشكال من هذا النوع.









وأيضا هناك زهرة في في جنوب أفريقيا يطلق عليها لقب طيور الفردوس وهي زهرة جميلة جدا تتبع فصليتها إلى فصائل الموز.






طبعا هناك أشكال كثيرة لم أدرجها لحجم الموضوع
مجدوا الخالق من خلال مخلوقاته
وأوصيكم أن تشاهدوا هذا الرابط لن تندموا
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=P85LoHftEKs&feature=related​


----------



## fouad78 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بعض الصور لزهرة طائر الفردوس


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 شكراااااااا لك على المعلومات
والصور ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا الموضوع يا فؤاد​


----------



## fouad78 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> fouad78 شكراااااااا لك على المعلومات
> والصور ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



وشكرا ياكليمو لمرورك الجميل 
الربي يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا الموضوع يا فؤاد​



شكرا يا كوكي لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك المستمر
الرب يباركك​


----------

